# prayers for my Papa



## simpleman30 (Apr 7, 2010)

My mom called me at work and said that my grandpa was being rushed to the hospital.  He's 83 years old and has had minor health issues off and on for the last 10 years, but he's still able to get around.  This man has taught me everything I know about deer hunting, dog handling, fishing, guns, shooting, and a ton of other stuff.  They don't know what's wrong and he's in pain and not responding to any of the medical staff's questions.  Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

Prayers sent for your grandpa.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 7, 2010)

sent.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 7, 2010)

praying for the whole family


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 7, 2010)

From our family to yours, prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2010)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks guys.  i made it up to the hospital tonight.  he had a stroke, but they think they caught it in time to stop, and possibly reverse any bad effects.  his speech was pretty slurred and his left side is paralyzed, but they're starting him on speech and physical therapy in the morning to try and get a jump start on recovery.  i've never seen him in this bad of shape, but i hope he can pull through and make at least one more deer season with me.  thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 7, 2010)

*We'll pray in the spirit !*

We lift him up, in JESUS name----amen


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 8, 2010)

Praying for your Grandfather, family and complete recovery...........RW


----------



## biker13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers for Papa


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Freebornman (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers sent for your Papa and the whole family.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## lake hartwell (Apr 8, 2010)

THEY CAN DO AMAZING THINGS WITH STROKE VICTIMS. We will pray for a full recovery for your Papa.
L.H.


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 26, 2010)

guys, thanks for all the prayers.  they are doing some good!  he's going through some pretty intensive physical therapy but it's really starting to wear him down.  today was a rough day for him and was too worn out to make it through the second half of the day and his workouts.  his speech is about 90% back to normal and his mind has not faltered or failed one bit.  he can move his left leg decent, and can move his left arm just enough to show increased function.  still a long way to go, but he's 10 times better than he was when he went in.  

i took him a few of the latest GON magazines and his wife has brought him his latest issue of "The Rabbit Hunter" magazine, which he has enjoyed.  just to check his memory, i asked him to tell me about the last deer he killed. back in 2003 (he was 77 then) we were running deer dogs on our 500 acre lease in Bryan County.  a small buck almost ran him over and he had to shoot 3 times before he dropped it!  when he told me that story in detail as i remembered it, i knew his mind was in good shape.  now hopefully he can improve enough to walk out of the rehab-unit in a few weeks.  keep praying because it's sure doing good.  thank you all.


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 26, 2010)

here's that buck in the above story!  papa, my brother, and me.  the best huntin buddies ever.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 26, 2010)

prayers are sent


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 27, 2010)

Prayers for Papa


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 28, 2010)

What a wonderful looking group of men.
Your Papa is a great looking man.
You have my prayers.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 11, 2010)

a lil update... papa is doing better, but he's stayed in the hospital's rehab unit as long as they'll let him stay.  he still has no use of his left arm and very limited use of his left leg.  he can barely walk with help and is pretty much wheelchair-bound at this point.  the care it will require for him to come home is not available, so it looks like he'll be in a nursing home's rehab unit for quite a while.  he's so much better than he was a month ago when i first posted this thread and it's much in part to the prayers offered by many of you on this forum. thanks for the kind words, encouragement and prayers.  hopefully he will continue in progress and be able to make a few more trips with me to the hunting club in the fall.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 22, 2010)

another update on papa.  he's not doing too well.  his heart, kidney, and liver functions are not what they need to be.  he's been in a nursing home and in and out of the hospital for various complications related to kidney and liver failure.  tomorrow he'll go back to the nursing home and our family is debating if we need to call in hospice.  he'll be 84 years old on July 20th and we hope he can hang in there for a little while longer.  thanks again for the prayers and support.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry for the sad news.  Prayers sent for all.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2010)

Prayers sent,brother.
You have really been blessed to have such a man for a grandaddy. If they will let you take one of y'alls hunting dogs in to spend some time with him,I bet he'd love it.Please make sure he knows Jesus.


----------

